# Mac



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac at 14 weeks - 21 pounds


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the new pictures pop11. Mac just keeps on looking better and better. 

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's z cutie!!!


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

He's really pretty and going to be a looker when he grows up!


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ready for his walk!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's got some great ears on him


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Adorable puppy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He's got some great ears on him


Thought the same thing, love those ears and that sweet innocent looking face.

Joe


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac - 17 weeks 28 lbs








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Odie (Jan 21, 2016)

It looks like his fur is velvet. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

He has really been a great pup so far. My wife and I have had many dogs over the past 30 years but both agree there is something special about this one. He loves his routine, from daily walks to mini-obedience sessions before meals. When we got him from rescue at 8 weeks, he had no papers and the person I dealt with said she 'thought' he was an American Staffordshire....but I have since learned on this site that doesn't mean much!  He was initially purchased from a breeder by a family that had an adult dog that ended up being very aggressive towards him, and after a few days they decided to find him a new home. We drove 8 hours round trip and picked him up the next day. Our vet - who has two APBT's of her own - admitted it's sometimes hard to tell but 'thinks' he is really more APBT than AmStaff and joked that the rescue may have been doing some 'marketing' with their description. I don't know enough about the differences to tell and really don't care either way. He is our first 'bully breed' pup and we could not be happier with him, and he is absolutely content as long as he is with one of us.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac - 18 weeks 30 lbs


----------



## BlueyedZeus (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice looking pup


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Zeus - he is really growing fast.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

19 weeks and Mac is starting to lose his "baby face"











Went out to the beach today and wind was messing with my boy's ears lol


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a question for those of you with more experience with this breed than me....Mac has always been jet black and white, bur recently if he is in bright sun there is almost a very subtle rust colored highlight or tint on his shoulders and legs. It's very faint and at first I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me because inside or in low light he is solid black, but we have noticed it several times now. Is this the "seal" color I have seen referenced on here?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes could be seal  beautiful boy you have! Sure is handsome!! Could also be highlights from the sun if it's not all his fur but others may chime in and disagree.  lol


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

I took a couple of pictures this afternoon that show what I was talking about with his coat.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

he's a good looking puppy keep snapping pics cause they grow up supper fast


----------



## SMSewald (Feb 22, 2016)

Great looking dog!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the expression on his face in that last pic. Thanks for the update.

Joe


----------



## Massivespl (Dec 15, 2015)

Pop11 said:


> I have a question for those of you with more experience with this breed than me....Mac has always been jet black and white, bur recently if he is in bright sun there is almost a very subtle rust colored highlight or tint on his shoulders and legs. It's very faint and at first I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me because inside or in low light he is solid black, but we have noticed it several times now. Is this the "seal" color I have seen referenced on here?


Yea that's the seal color... My blue has seal in his coat in the sunshine too... It's beautiful if you ask me!


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Massivespl said:


> Yea that's the seal color... My blue has seal in his coat in the sunshine too... It's beautiful if you ask me!


Agreed!

20 weeks - 35 lbs


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

21 weeks


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hes looking really good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks byoung!

Mac at 24 weeks


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pop11 said:


> the person I dealt with said she 'thought' he was an American Staffordshire....but I have since learned on this site that doesn't mean much!  He was initially purchased from a breeder by a family that had an adult dog that ended up being very aggressive towards him, and after a few days they decided to find him a new home.


This pup looks more like an AST than anything to me as well.

I wish you could find out who the breeder these people got him from is. Any way you can talk to the people that bought him?

What part of the country do you live in?

I apologize, I do understand that on this board the pup officially is a "bull-breed mutt"...but I'm having a hard time saying that's what the pup looks like. YES, he could be a mix of Bullmastiff and English Bulldog as much as anything else! But, hard for me to say that...I am sorry.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac - 25 weeks 45.5 lbs


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac 6 months


----------



## s.njr1992 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow rly nice dog looks very alert


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Maturing nicely. His face is starting to change.

Joe


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac 6 1/2 months



Lunch break today with his favorite stick


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey folks! Hope everyone is doing well. Mac is now 8.5 months and 57 pounds and turning out to be a really good dog.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac at 9 months swimming in the Pamlico Sound


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It was 91 degree's here in Chicago today and that water looks refreshing. In that last pic Mac is just thinking .............. ahhhhhhhhh. Thanks for sharing Pop11.

Joe


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac at 10 months


----------



## Chillwill7007 (Sep 3, 2016)

He looks great good body tone beautiful Shiney coat good job with him.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Chillwill7007 said:


> He looks great good body tone beautiful Shiney coat good job with him.


Thank you! He has really been a fun dog


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac at 11 months


Relaxing on the deck


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac's 1st birthday is next Friday so I will try to post a few photos of the 'big day'!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Pop11 said:


> Mac's 1st birthday is next Friday so I will try to post a few photos of the 'big day'!


Looking forward to the celebration pics Pop11. Hard to believe Mac's a year old already.

Joe


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac is 1 today !!! The big celebration is tonight :cheers:, but took a few early morning pictures...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, that went by fast. It's been fun watching Mac mature from a pup to being a year old. I appreciate you taking the time to post updated pictures. 

Happy Birthday big boy. Give him a scratch behind the ear for us Pop11.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow he sure grew up to be a handsome pup!


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac standing up on railing of deck watching the ducks


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hope everyone has been doing well! Here's a few shots of Mac at lunch today....a little over 14 months now. I was about to convince him it was a nice day to trim his nails!


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mac at 16 months - 67 lbs


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What handsome young boy Max is. I can see his face starting to fill out. He looks great. Thanks for the update picture Pop11. It is fun to watch them grow.

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

He reminds me a bunch of my Zephyr...










Great looking boy you have.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just checking in - hope everyone is well! Mac is doing great and just weighed in at 66 pounds at his 18-month checkup.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for checking in Pop11 and thanks for the great pictures of Mac. He really does look healthy which just shows how well you take care of him. Love the ones with the two of them on the deck together.

Joe


----------

